# My Boer Goats have diarrhea???



## nstone630 (Aug 10, 2015)

My 2 boys are now probably 6 months old. They recently have started having diarrhea. I've wormed them, and given them some electrolytes in their water.

They feed off the 1 acre of land and I give them a scoop of sweet feed a day. Their water is changed daily.

This is my first try at goats, and I want to be very successful. I've read up on everything.

I'm just wondering if there are any other tips or good advice out there to help me keep these boys happy and healthy.

One "Smoky" is the dominate male, he is much larger, fuller, and more muscular. The other "Bandit" is smaller, and almost looking as though he's failing to thrive. I've had them both since 3 months old.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 10, 2015)

The first thing that comes to mind is cocci. If it is cocci you will want to treat asap as its devastatingly fast and lethal.
Also male goats are very prone to urinary stones.  I lost a very nice buckling to stones last year. Since then I do not feed sweet feed to the boys. I use a feed that is geared for urinary health.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 10, 2015)

Sounds like coccidia.  Treat it ASAP.  Here's a link for you to read.


----------



## nstone630 (Aug 10, 2015)

I've read the article you gave, thank you! I will start treating them today! What a scary thing.


----------



## nstone630 (Aug 10, 2015)

Already called my husband and told him we're going to Tractor Supply as soon as I get off work to go get that Corid medication.

Now my goats are friendly, but they are not too fond of being held or restrained. Any tips on giving the goats this oral medication?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 10, 2015)

Can you get Di-methox? That is a better drug and you wont have thiamine issues that Corrid can cause. TSC doesn't carry it but other feed stores do. Where are you located?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 10, 2015)

Can you run a fecal on both boys?


----------



## nstone630 (Aug 11, 2015)

I spoke with a local large animal vet here (I'm in Roxboro, north Carolina). They recommend Corid w/ an injection of B1 to prevent the Polio. Also mentioned that I would not be able to visibly see eggs from this in their feces. So what I saw that looked like

I can run a fecal w/ their office as well...Vet told me that I could give the meds w/ out the fecal because it would not be harmful either way...

Sound ok?


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 11, 2015)

For goat kids my vet suggests monthly treatment as a preventative.
I use di methox or sulmet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 11, 2015)

nstone630 said:


> I spoke with a local large animal vet here (I'm in Roxboro, north Carolina). They recommend Corid w/ an injection of B1 to prevent the Polio. Also mentioned that I would not be able to visibly see eggs from this in their feces. So what I saw that looked like
> 
> I can run a fecal w/ their office as well...Vet told me that I could give the meds w/ out the fecal because it would not be harmful either way...
> 
> Sound ok?


You can do it that way but I would get a fecal run now and then 5 days after treatment to see the reduction %. To many vets will say you don't need a follow-up fecal or its not the season for this or that... but for a few dollars why wouldn't you? 


You may be dealing with some other parasite and NOT Cocci, you won't know until you run a fecal.


----------



## nstone630 (Aug 12, 2015)

alsea1 said:


> For goat kids my vet suggests monthly treatment as a preventative.
> I use di methox or sulmet.


 
I think that would be good. Even though you can try and prevent them from transmitting feces into their food, it may just happen sometimes.  Prevention I think is key.

Also, no a few bucks wont hurt to know for sure what I'm dealing with. It'd be worth it to keep them healthy.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Aug 14, 2015)

nstone630 said:


> Already called my husband and told him we're going to Tractor Supply as soon as I get off work to go get that Corid medication.
> 
> Now my goats are friendly, but they are not too fond of being held or restrained. Any tips on giving the goats this oral medication?



Get a big syringe with a long tip (no needle) and put the medication in that. Put your goats in a stanchion, or if you don't have one, have someone hold them while you stick the syringe in the side of the mouth and push the plunger. Some folks have drenching guns which are pricey but they work.  Your choice.



Goat Whisperer said:


> Can you get Di-methox? That is a better drug and you wont have thiamine issues that Corrid can cause. TSC doesn't carry it but other feed stores do. Where are you located?



I didn't see the Thiamine issues when I've used it.  I do have Di-methox on hand now, but not everyone can get it locally. 



nstone630 said:


> I spoke with a local large animal vet here (I'm in Roxboro, north Carolina). They recommend Corid w/ an injection of B1 to prevent the Polio. Also mentioned that I would not be able to visibly see eggs from this in their feces. So what I saw that looked like
> 
> I can run a fecal w/ their office as well...Vet told me that I could give the meds w/ out the fecal because it would not be harmful either way...
> 
> Sound ok?



Yes.


----------



## nstone630 (Aug 18, 2015)

I did the 3 days of medication or Corid and the B1 and he is doing great. No more diarrhea and he looks much healthier. Thanks for all the help!!!

We also now have their food up off the ground so they won't transfer feces into their food.


----------



## nstone630 (Sep 2, 2015)

He seemed fine for a week or so after dosing him. Looked better a tually. Now worse diarrhea and bot flies. He's not being social. 

Is it too late? I'm calling the vet this morning once they open.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 2, 2015)

Maybe it is the stress of the bot flies causing him to relapse? I know rabbits systems will go haywire with bot flies involved. Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## nstone630 (Sep 2, 2015)

The vet seems to think it is a bad case of worms and recommends deworming again and also treating him with the Corid again. Along with deworming the other goat who doesn't seem affected just to be on the safe side.
He said the bot flies will not kill him, but only eat away tiny bits of flesh  (sounds horrible and painful). So I've applied pine e tar to his rear and tail where there are eggs which the vet says will help keep them stay off of him.

I feel hopeful now that he's not on the way out, but just not feeling good. But the vet did say that when goats get sick they will become depressed, and that actually can kill them faster than the parasite itself.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 2, 2015)

hoping he makes a quick recovery!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 2, 2015)

hope he starts feeling better


----------



## nstone630 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yesterday "Paper Towel Roll" passed away. We tried buddy...We will miss you. 

Thank you for all your help with this.

I'm hoping now to get another goat today from a friend so "Smokey", his brother, won't be alone, I know how social goats are, and they need company. Broke my heart when I got home from work yesterday to find him standing by his brother just calling out.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 3, 2015)

I am so so sorry for your loss    I hope you are able to pick up the other one today and all goes well with the introductions.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 3, 2015)

so sorry to hear this , hope the new one becomes good buddies with him!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry you lost the little guy, I was hoping for a better outcome. I can honestly say that in 7 years and many many kids I have had only one get cocci a second time. That would not have been my first guess without a fecal.

And without a fecal your vet was just guessing on the worms. If the kid was that infested with worms then the normal oral treatment could have killed him just as quickly as the worm load. Did you treat orally or injected?  Did the vet suggest some iron supplement?

I don't know this vet but I have issues with a vet saying "just treat for worms whether he has them or not". There is such a problem with worms becoming resistant to the wormers we use that as producers we need to be judicious in their use and not just worm because we can. Your vet should know better and not suggest that to you.

Also, what kind of wormer did you use? Safeguard is not usually effective at the dosage listed on the bottle. Without the fecal you don't know what worm is present or how to treat it.

Please don't think I am pointing fingers or blame on you, you did your best and you consulted with the expert, that is all we can do at times and that is why there are vets.  I just question their advice in this situation.


----------



## nstone630 (Sep 4, 2015)

babsbag said:


> Sorry you lost the little guy, I was hoping for a better outcome. I can honestly say that in 7 years and many many kids I have had only one get cocci a second time. That would not have been my first guess without a fecal.
> 
> And without a fecal your vet was just guessing on the worms. If the kid was that infested with worms then the normal oral treatment could have killed him just as quickly as the worm load. Did you treat orally or injected?  Did the vet suggest some iron supplement?
> 
> ...


 
I have unfortunately learned a lot with this loss of mine. And I am taking every bit of criticism as constructive criticism. 

I did use safe guard, and we used the dosing amount listed on the bottle. (if not for websites and people like this, how would we know better??) These are things you'd think a trusted vet would be able to tell you.

My other male no longer has signs of diarrhea. I'm hoping he is in the clear. If I'm able to this weekend to get a fecal sample from him, just to know 100% I will. Might be a silly question, but do you just walk around following him until he lets some roll?

Thank you for all the help.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 4, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss 

Yes get a fecal on that boy and also your new doeling. Waiting until they scour is NOT good. Yep, I just stand and wait for them to drop some berries 

I LOVE your new girl BTW! She is a cutie!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 4, 2015)

I can't tell you how many hours I have spent standing around with sand which bags waiting for goats to poop

Oh and put the samples in the fridge if you plan on taking them to a vet or lab to do the fecal float
At warm temps the eggs will start to hatch in about 30 to 45 minutes


----------



## babsbag (Sep 4, 2015)

I never wanted to sound critical but in writing it is hard to write "tone of voice" into the posts. You did the best you could, it was your vet's job to guide you.

There has been discussions on here before about Corid and cocci and vitamin B and it all gets very confusing. Basically, CORID mimics thiamin (Vitamin B1) which is required by coccidia for normal growth and reproduction. When coccidia ingest CORID, they experience thiamin deficiency and starve from malnutrition.

Giving a vitamin B shot gives the cocci something to eat that isn't corid, counter productive.

My vet says that she has never seen a goat treated with Corid for one course of treatment actually suffer from Thiamine deficiency but she also suggest another treatment if possible, no sense to tempt fate.

And like the others said...walk behind with a baggie, and trust me, they know you are there and will take FOREVER. If you do it right after they eat it can SOMETIMES  be faster. 

Good luck.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh, as far as the dosage on Safeguard, I can't tell you what to use as I don't remember and I don't use it. But I do remember that it is much much higher than what the bottle says. For Barber Pole worms where I live we can still use Ivermectin given orally so that is what I use.  Fortunately for me I live where summers are always dry and hot and we have no irrigated pastures so worms are not an issue I deal with very often.

A friend of mine that does have goats on pasture had one die a while back when she wormed it. It was heavily infested and the treatment literally killed it. She is kicking herself hard as she knew better.


----------



## nstone630 (Sep 8, 2015)

Looks like this weekend coming up I'll be getting myself and the kids some baggies and following these little guys around for some samples. The kids will be thrilled


----------



## alsea1 (Sep 8, 2015)

You can speed things up a bit by placing a surgicle glove on and lubricating the finger. Have someone hold the goat. Insert your finger gently into the anus. Doing this will cause muscle's to expel poop. As you withdraw your finger fold the glove down on itself. This will create a neat little package of poop for you vet that did not touch the ground or you.


----------

